# Great free patterns



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

The sweaters are paid patterns, but most of the other patterns are free downloads. Some really nice stuff!

http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. There are some really intriguing things here. My taste is unerring.  I found all the expensive items.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> The sweaters are paid patterns, but most of the other patterns are free downloads. Some really nice stuff!
> 
> http://o-wool.com/collections/patterns


Thank you for this site. Now all I need is more time. There are so many beautiful sweaters in this collection that I would love to knit. I don't knit quickly and I am a recreational knitter, so it takes me a long time to finish something sometimes.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> Thanks for sharing. There are some really intriguing things here. My taste is unerring.  I found all the expensive items.


Lol! Always the way, right? At least you know for sure you have excellent taste!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for adding to my enormous to do list!!!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks x


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> Thank you for adding to my enormous to do list!!!


Too funny!! :lol:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you.loved some of the scarves!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! Downloaded quite a few patterns to add to my collection.


----------

